# air or liquid cooled?



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Am in the market for a 4x4 atv and really like the Honda Rancher. It is a 420 cc unit I think and is air cooled. I have an older Honda that is air cooled as well and never had any overheating problems but I will be using the new one to do more slow speed towing and pulling such as cultipacking and maybe even pulling a small disc, etc. Will a liquid cooled atv stay cooler when performing heavy work than an air cooled one will or does it matter at all?


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Either one would work, both will get hot working them at slow speeds. The air cooled needs air moving over the fins on the cylinder to stay cool, but the watercooled needs air moving through the radiators to keep the coolant cool. If it was up to me, I'd lean towards the liquid cooled machines if money wasn't a big factor, but air cooled is generally alittle less money. It's hard to beat the air cooled honda's for durability, if you keep the oil and air filter clean.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty sure the 420 rancher is liquid cooled

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You will be fine with the 420. The liquid cooled machines today have regular radiators with electric fans. So when the temp says it is getting to warm the fan kicks in to help pull in cool air to cool it down. 

So even at your slow working speeds you will not have a probelm.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Ranchers are great i have a 500 honda and it a TANK
I pull more weight than need be. if it for work i would say stairt axle. all the way


----------

